# Just finished losing...



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Awesome scores, better luck next time Ray.:tongue::wink:

spatan:cocktail: 

p.s :secret:My wife also seems to fare better than I do in the comps:embara:, she shoots great I'm so proud of her.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks spatan, still looking for that crisp release :wink:
You should bring your wife up to one of our Tzaneen shoots, we are used to the women beating us!
The Gauteng field championships are on the 14/15 September, hope to see some of you guys there. Come and show us how to shoot an X at 80 yards 

Ray


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I refuse to buy my wife a bow!:embara:

Good scores, though Ray, even though they were not winners! Crikey, the sport sounds tough at your level!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry about your loss Ray

That crisp release is so important at that level.
Better luck at your next comp. We'll be holding thumbs for you.:wink:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks friends,

nothing like whining to make you feel better :wink:
ASG, I see you are from JHB, why don't you come and shoot the Gauteng field championships with us. It's a blast and you meet a lot of good folk. It's on the 14/15 September.
James, archery has passed from being a sport into something like an obsession. You think you are getting good and then you have the privilege to shoot with someone like Stefan van der Linde (I shot with him in the Northwest field champs) and you suddenly realize what a long road lies ahead! Watching him group 4 arrows in the X at 80 yards in the wind is very humbling.

Cheers
Ray


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

RayDando said:


> Thanks friends,
> 
> nothing like whining to make you feel better :wink:
> ASG, I see you are from JHB, why don't you come and shoot the Gauteng field championships with us. It's a blast and you meet a lot of good folk. It's on the 14/15 September.
> ...


Don't you worry Boet. The 14th and 15th I am going to be with you. Then we can loose together.:wink: You know it gives us a reason to:darkbeer:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> Don't you worry Boet. The 14th and 15th I am going to be with you. Then we can loose together.:wink: You know it gives us a reason to:darkbeer:


Bush,
you just be sure and bring your wife, then at least we will have a medal in the family :wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the invite guys.

Only problem is that I can't remember when last I used my bow.:sad:
I had to fight like hell to draw the thing at 70# and to my horror I couldn't hit 4 X's at 20 yards. I'm seriously out of practice!
Working in the hunting industry doesn't mean that I spend a lot of time hunting. In fact I haven't been hunting since last September. I think I've used my bow once since then.
You know how it goes. When you have the money, there's no time. When you have the time, there's no money.

Let me know where the competition will be and I'll make a plan to come and support you guys. 
Afterwards, with GOLD medals in hand we can go for a :darkbeer:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Will post up the venue as soon as we get it confirmed ASG. It will be good to enjoy a few :darkbeer: after the shoot. Don't know about gold though... well, maybe :wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Ray.

I know exactly what will assist you in getting those Golds.

A Mathews Conquest!:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

It isn't the bow, it's the Indian!








(Indian and a Mojo! :wink


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Come on guys, I have to give the other archers a chance.
That's why I stick to my explodo limb, cam leaning, paint peeling Bowtech :wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Hahaha! To me, that paint-peeling, explod-a-limb, lean-o-cam would still represent a whipping stick! I would be the guy buying you a round after a comp, that is for certain!


----------

